# The JACK HOWARD PROJECT Continues



## PAPALAPIN (May 5, 2009)

Jack Howard passed away in 2005.  For over 50 years. Jack made some of the best shooting, most beautiful recurves ever made.  A few years after he is death it was discovered that he left behind about a dozen bows that were in for repair.  The Jack Howard Project secured these bows from his widow, Ms Dorothy Howard.  Some were already repaired and went on the auction block immediately to raise money for Ms Dorothy.  Droptine 59 took on the project to repair this that could be repaired, and sell those that conld not be repaired as Non-shooter wall art.

Up for auction right now are one ahooter, and one non shooter.  The auction numbers are listed below.

At the end of his career, Jack was getting $1000 for one of his bows, and could not make enough of them to fill his orders.

Don't miss this opportunity to own the best shooting, fastest, most beautiful bow you will every see.

Shooter               120416053971

Non Shooter       120416056266  

I personally indorse the Jack Goward Gamemaster jet to be faster than any bow you have ever shot, given the same draw weight.  In addition, the rosewood and African Vermillion riser will be the most beautifu bow you have ever seen.  

Since Jack has passed away, and Ms Dorothy has no way of honoring a warranty,  they must be sold as is with no warrany expressed or implied.


----------



## F1Rocket (May 5, 2009)

Those bows are beautiful! What a wonderful gesture and worthy cause.

Too bad they are right handed, only.

I know what you are going to say.....if you are going to collect then what difference does it make if it is LH or RH.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 6, 2009)

These are definitely collectibles, but they are even more SHOOTERS...at least one of these is.

And you are right, if someone is going for the non shooter...what difference does it make if it is RH or LH.

My understanding on the non shooter is that it is definitels a NON-SHOOTER.

If it could have been repaired to be a solid shooter, Rich would have done it and gotten more for Ms Dorothy.  This one is purely "wall art"


----------

